# Bush Lake - Holly



## The Dude (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm actually looking at a home on Bush lake, and was wondering what the fishing is like out there. Heavy pressure? Big fish? 

Summer weekends, are there a ton of boats? 

Looking for any info on this particular body of water. Also, the home is in a flood-zone..... anyone ever know of flooding around this area? Apparently there is a wier that regulates the lake level.

Thanks


----------

